# I have 1 platy,1 tetra and 1 tiger barb in a 5 gallon,will they be ok in there?



## goldfish2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

I got 1 platy,1 neon tetra,and 1 tiger barb,all males,in a 5 gallon tank.I have a filter,light and air pump.Will they be healthy in there? Also should i get 1 more platy and neon tetra? I heard that they like to school.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

goldfish2010 said:


> I got 1 platy,1 neon tetra,and 1 tiger barb,all males,in a 5 gallon tank.I have a filter,light and air pump.Will they be healthy in there? Also should i get 1 more platy and neon tetra? I heard that they like to school.


Considering the tank is only 5 gallons I'd get rid of the Tiger Barb and Platy and get about 5-6 Neons.


----------



## Tallonebball (Apr 6, 2009)

Yeah 2 fish isn't considered a school and a tiger barb, who also likes to school, shouldn't be in a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## goldfish2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Also,do tiger barbs do ok with these fish? (platys and neon tetras) I have heard some people say they fight,well,mine arent fighting.


----------



## DavidAl (Nov 17, 2009)

Hello goldfish2010,

This setup may not be in the best interest of those fish. Neons are a schooling fish, as are the tigers barbs. Kept as they are, they may not display their natural behavior. The neon may chose to stay out of sight as it sees itself vulnerable to predation. This is one of the reasons why they school in huge numbers in the wild. The tiger barb, on the other hand, may chose to be really nippy, which is not uncommon for this species when kept in small numbers. In fact, I would hate to be the platy or neon in this tank.

I see two options here:

1. As Ghost knife stated, find other homes for the platy and tiger barb, then add five more neons.

2. Remove the neon and tiger barb and keep the platy. You can also add three cories for the bottom.

David


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

*no!* ,


----------



## adrianng1996 (Nov 23, 2009)

5 gallon isnt a really big tank..i think you should get rid of the tiger barb due to its fierce nature and get more tetras...but its your choice ^^


----------

